# Ruten u. Rollenpflege



## Albatros (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leuts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mich würd mal interessieren, wann und wie oft Ihr dir Rollen- und Rutenpflege betreibt. Also ich fang mal an. Da ich immer kurz vor Weihnachten bis zur ersten Woche im Januar Urlaub habe, mache ich es immer in dieser Zeit. Ist für mich während oder kurz nach der Weihnachtszeit immer meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Die Rollen werden auseinander genommen, gereinigt, mit WD40 geölt und mit salzwasserbeständigem Fett geschmiert. Von der monofilen Schnur werden die ersten 20 mtr. abgeschnitten, im nächsten Jahr kommt dann neue drauf. Danach werden sämtliche Ruten im Warmwasserbad gereinigt und anschließend mit einem Lackreiniger behandelt.Danach wird der Angelkasten ausgemistet, ebenfalls gereinigt und wieder alles neu einsortiert. Übrigens, Ruten und Rollen die ich während der Saison mit an`s Salzwasser nehme, werden sofort nachdem ich zu Hause bin, so einer Inspektion unterzogen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da ich mir in der Regel nur hochwertiges Angelgeschirr zulege, hat mich die Erfahrung gelehrt, besser einmal mehr, als einmal zu wenig, oder wie haltet ihr das?

---------------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Dezember 2001)

Moin Alba!
Ich unterziehe mein Geschirr (Brandung)zwei mal im Jahr dieser Prozedur. Das ist genau jetzt wenn die letzte Herbstsession vorbei ist und das zweite mal dann im Mai wenn das Frühjar um ist. 
Das Pilkgeschirr allerdings wird das ganze Jahr über gebraucht und so wird es auch gewartet.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## chatschrek (21. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Albatros,
ich halte es ähnlich,jetzt im Winter kommt die alte Schnur komplett runter und wird nach Reinigung der Rolle erneuert.
WD40 ist echt das Beste wo gibt.  
Da ich nicht im Salzwasser angle ist die Pflege etwas weniger intensiv.
Meine Ruten reinige ich meistens gleich nach Gebrauch.Als Hausmeister habe ich `nen großen Heizungskeller wo immer alles reingestellt wird wenn die Sachen von Tau oder Regen feucht sind.(Auch Prima für feuchte Kescher). Über Nacht ist alles trocken und die Ruten werden dann nochmals feucht und trocken abgewischt.
Der Angelkasten ist echt immer versaut.Da kannst Du sortieren und auswischen....bei der nächsten Tour ist wieder alles voll Gras,Erde,Pollen oder sonstigen Kram.
Allerdings finden sich beim ausmisten Sachen die man schon verloren glaubte.(Ich habe tatsächlich 6 Ködernadeln) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lackreiniger?
Kenne diese Prozedur nicht.
Wie machst Du das und mit welchem Mittel?
Greift das die Oberfläche nicht an?Gruß aus Hannover

-------------------------------------------------------
...laßt die Rute nicht hängen


----------



## Franky (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi Detlev,ich halte es fast genauso wie Deinereiner - das Gerät ist mir zu teuer, als das ich es "verschlampen" möchte.
Rollen werden mindestens 2 mal im Jahr, bei Bedarf öfter, komplett demontiert, mit Petroleum gereinigt (greift Kunststoff nicht an und löst den gröbsten Schiet super ab) und anschließend mit Ballistol und gutem Kugellagerfett wieder zusammengeschraubt.
Ruten, die am Salzwasser waren, werden warm abgeduscht (insb. die Ringe und der Rollenhalter) und anschließend mit Autowachs wieder konserviert. Speckiger Kork wird mit einer leichten Seifenlauge  abgewaschen.
Die "Süsswasserruten" brauchen natürlich nicht jedesmal gewaschen werden - aber abgewischt werden sie jedes 2 - 3 mal...@ Chatschreck:
Bislang hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Lackreiniger/Politur gemacht. Ich habe eine "Spezial-Politur" für Kunstharz- UND Acryllacke, die selbst kleine Kratzer ausbügelt und die Rute in neuem Glanz erscheinen läßt. In etwa baugleich wäre von 3M "Finesse-It". Ich kann es nur empfehlen - wichtig ist nur, daß anschließend eine Schicht Wachs als Konservierungsmittel aufgetragen wird.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## silentwatcher (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich reinige meine Rollen jedes Jahr so um diese Zeit. Die alte Schnur wird komplett
runtergekloppt und die Rollen vom alten Fett und Schmutz befreit, Bremsenreiniger macht sich ganz gut, hab zwar erst gedacht damit der Bremsenreiniger die Beschriftung etc. eleminiert, aber dem ist nicht so(Baden tu ich sie natürlich nicht im Bremsenreiniger, nur kurz ansprühen). Die Ruten werden mit warmen Seifenwasser abgewaschen, eingewachst und poliert.mfg silentwatcher


----------



## Guen (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi ,ich gebe meiner Rolle während der gesamten Saison WD 40 und Motoröl/Fett Gemisch !Pilkmaterial gleich nach dem Angeln mit lauwarmen Wasser abspülen und Fett und WD 40 !Alles andere wird nur sporadisch gepflegt !@chatschrek  ich besitze auch 6-8 Ködernadeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,was sich so alles versteckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (21. Dezember 2001)

Hallo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nach jeder Norwegentour wird alles im Warmwasserbad gereinigt, Rollen werden neu abgeschmiert. Als Sprühöl nehme ich TRS plus von Rivolta und als Fett das SKD 3602 der gleichen Marke.Die Ostseeangeln werden 2 mal im Jahr dieser Prozedur unterzogen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## Kunze (21. Dezember 2001)

Bei mir werden nach jedem Salzwasserurlaub die Ruten in lauwarmen Seifenwasser gewaschen. Für schwerzugängliche Stellen, wie die komplette Beringung benutze ich eine Zahnbürste. Die Rollen werden genau so behandelt und hinterher mit WD40 eigesprüht. Was ich etwas vernachläßige, ist das Schmieren der Rollen mit Fett. Ich traue mich nicht das auseinanderzunehmen. Ich frage mal meinen Händler. Jeder Pilker bekommt bei mir eine Einzelbehandlung mit Seifenwasser und Zahnbürste. Ein Großteil meiner Pilker bekommt erst beim Eisatz auf dem Wasser einen passenden Drilling angebracht: So Saue ich nicht viele ein und habe nicht ständigin Fitz mit den Drillingen. Nach der Angelsaison, was Stippen und Karpfenangeln bedrifft, wird ähnlich verfahren. Monoliler Schnur schenke ich nur einer Saison mein Vertrauen, dann kommt neue drauf. Keine Kompromisse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Da ich auch nur mit hochwertigem Angelgerät bestückt bin, ist Pflege angeraten und macht sogar Spaß.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kunze am 22-12-2001 um 10:20.]


----------



## Detlef (21. Dezember 2001)

Also, die Rollen erhalten nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz WD 40, das macht sogar Spass! Die ruten habe ich aber sträflich vernachlässigt, muss ich feststellen.


----------



## Platti (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi,ich bin da eher so auf Lengalengas Linie. Klar, nach Salzwasserverwendung das Gerät abduschen ist Pflichtübung. Ansonsten einmal im Jahr Rollenpflege d.h. fetten und ggfs. Federn etc. ersetzen, Monofile erneuere ich nach einem Jahr. Ansonsten ist das Gerät ja in den letzten Jahren auch pflegeleicht geworden. Wenn ich da so an die Rifen in den Rutenringen und Schnurlaufröllchen von früher denke.... Also: nicht zuviel pflegen, liebermehr angeln.Platti

-------------------------------------------------------
...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Tiffy (22. Dezember 2001)

Hallo zusammen,einmal im Jahr ist genug der Pflege für meine Süßwassergeräte. Nach jedem Angelurlaub wo ich auf dem Meer unterwegs bin, nehme ich am letzten Tag meine Ruten mit in die Dusche. Dort werden sie mit Antischuppenshampo behandelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Die Rollen werden im Spülbecken gereinigt und mit Balistol eingesprüht. Pilker, Beifänger und Bleie kommen in die Spülmaschine. Ohne Trocknen und Reiniger.  @Albatros,
sag mal, du hast da was von salzwasserfesten Fett geschrieben.  Welches benutzt du denn da ?? 

-------------------------------------------------------

Gruß Tiffy


----------



## Hunter (22. Dezember 2001)

Ich reinige meine Ruten und Rollen (Süßwasser) einmal im Jahr gründlich mit WD40 oder Balistol. Die Rollen werden aufgeschraubt und gefettet.Sonst nur nach Bedarf.Meine ganz paar Teleruten reinige ich öfter, da diese anfälliger sind. Ich besitze aber fast nur noch Steckruten- die sind flegeleichter, da man kein Dreck oder Wasser "einschieben" kann.

-------------------------------------------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## Kunze (22. Dezember 2001)

@ Lengalenga:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lese das nochmal. Ich habe es abgeändert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## Albatros (22. Dezember 2001)

Hi Jungs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




freut mich, daß Ihr auch so intensiv die Ruten- und Rollenpflege betreibt. Ich mein das Zeug`s ist schon teuer genug, um es einfach so zu vernachlässigen. Übrigens, was Ihr an Ködernadel zu viel habt, hab ich immer zu wenig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Irgendwie verliere ich die Dinger ständig. Nehme jetzt schon einen Sektkorken, daß klappt besser, beim wieder finden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @FrankNach dem Lackreiniger kommt natürlich auch der Wachs, den hatte ich ganz vergessen, aufzuführen! Anschließend die Wachsrückstände wieder mit der Zahnbürste von den Rutenringen entfernen. @TiffyDas salzwasserbeständige Fett kaufe ich immer bei uns im Geschäft, müßtest Du aber in jedem Wassersportgeschäft bekommen, auch da, wo immer alles so günstig ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eine Tube mit 325ml sollte so um die 10 DM kosten, kommt man aber eine Ewigkeit mit hin und ist glaube ich das beste, was gibt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@chatschrekLackreiniger bekommst Du in jedem Baumarkt. Kannst auch ruhig solches nehmen, was für Auto`s verwendet wird. Das Zeug`s ist echt klasse.@HunterDas mit den Steckruten halte ich genau so, was besseres gibt es nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Übrigens, die Yad Cleveland ist da, ich muß sagen, ich bin super zufrieden, echt `ne klasse Rute. Danke nochmal für den Tip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Dezember 2001)

Nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz putze ich nicht mein Geschirr. Da würde ich ja nur noch mein Zeugs sauber machen müssen und gar nicht mehr an den PC kommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (22. Dezember 2001)

Hi Jörg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne, da bin ich auch nicht von ausgegangen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Daher ist gerade für dich oberstes Gebot: Qualität, aber das weißt Du ja selber
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Hunter (23. Dezember 2001)

Hi Albatros,dann habe ich ja nicht zu viel versprochen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ist wirlich ne&acute; topp Rute. Viel spaß damit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es lebe das Catch und Release


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2001)

Hi hs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also meine Erfahrungen mit dem salzwasserbeständigen Fett sind echt klasse. Ich benutze es schon seit Ewigkeiten und hatte noch nie irgend welche Probleme damit, sei es Getriebeschaden, oder sonstiges. Ich habe bisher auch noch nie irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen feststellen können. Nun darf man hierbei natürlich auch nicht vergessen, daß ich überwiegend im Süßwasser fische und die Rollen natürlich auch nicht derart beansprucht werden. Versuch`s einfach mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Dezember 2001)

Moin!
Derartige Fette sind in Stationärrollen vieleicht ganz gut, keine Ahnung. Aber in Multis nicht geeignet. Denn das Fett beeinträchtigt den Lauf der Rolle doch ziemlich stark so das an gute Wurfweiten nicht mehr zu denken wäre. Ich nehme für meine Rollen nur leichtes Öl.

-------------------------------------------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2001)

Hi Jörg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da ich erst seit einem Jahr eine Multi besitze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habe ich die auch noch nicht auseinander genommen. Deinen Tip werde ich mir aber merken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Guen (31. Dezember 2001)

Hi ,ich habe zum Thema Fett für Rollen mal gelesen ,das man normales Fett mit leichtem Getriebe-oder Motoröl mischen soll !Ist dann nicht so zähflüssig und die Rolle läuft ohne Prob&acute;s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!Gruss Guen


----------



## hs (1. Januar 2002)

Hi!
WD 40 und Ballistol ist wohl das beste was es gibt! Nur ... es gibt doch so spezielle Schmierfette, mit denen das Innenleben der Rollen auch im Neuzustand "einbalsamiert" ist. Muß man nicht besser so ein "dickeres" Fett auf die Schnecken und Zahnräder auftragen ? Haftet besser, hält länger ... nur so als Frage.
Petri,
-Hartmut-


----------



## stifli (1. Januar 2002)

Einige werden mich jetzt wahrscheinlich für verrückt halten aber nach dem Reinigen der Rollen nehme ( Kettenfett) aus der Sprühdose für Motorräder. Das Zeug hat sehr gute Kriecheigenschaften und es hält wie angeklebt
in den Zwischenräumen der Getriebezahnräder.
Dies gilt aber nur für Stationärrollen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## til (1. Januar 2002)

Eins muss man aber wissen, wenn man die ganzen kriechöle aus der Spraydose anwendet: sie lösen unweigerlich das Fett aus Kugellagern und verabschieden sich dann selber auch ziemlich schnell unter "Wind und Wetter"-Bedingungen und dann heissts: Kugellager Adee... Also ich nehm kein WD40 mehr, seitdem ich mir damit mal ein Fahrad auf die beschriebene Art ruiniert hab, in der Meinung es &acute;Winterfest&acute; zu machen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## Guen (1. Januar 2002)

Da hast Du vollkommen recht Til ,deshalb WD40 nur an bewegliche Teile wie zb. Rollenbügel und zum Imprägnieren !Für Kugellager besagtes Fett/Öl Gemisch !Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (5. Januar 2002)

War gerade mit meiner Rute unter der Dusche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2002)

taaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaataaaaaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Du hast es nicht anders gewollt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Guen (5. Januar 2002)

Hääää ? Wie nun ? Nimmste Drogen ??Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (10. Februar 2002)

Nachobengeholt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (16. Dezember 2003)

Stolper bei der Suche gerade über diesen alten Beitrag und denke mir, zu dieser Jahreszeit gerade das Richtige. Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere noch ein paar Tips gebrauchen


----------



## tidecutter (16. Dezember 2003)

@ guen


und schön die rute mit warmwasser gereinigt???:q 

wie gesagt dann mit einer schicht w.chs überziehen!!! :q 


tidecutter


----------



## Paeda (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
ich habe gehört, man soll die bremsen der rollen übern winter aufdrehen stimmt das?

achja: sollte man die neue schnur (mono) schon jetzt draufspulen oder erst kurz vor den einsatz?
danke


----------



## Franky (31. Dezember 2003)

Moin Paeda,
damit die Bremsscheiben nicht übermäßig "belastet" sind, sollte die Bremse tatsächlich bei "nichtgebrauch" der Rolle immer offen sein und erst beim Einsatz eingestellt werden. So sollte da nichts schief gehen, und Du kannst Dich auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit verlassen.
Was das Aufspulen angeht, so würde ich der Schnur 3 - 4 Tage Zeit geben, sich dem kleineren Spulendurchmesser anzupassen. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass frisch aufgetüdelte Schnur gerne von der Spule hüpft udn häßliche Perücken bildet, da sich das Monofil noch in zu großem Radius befindet.


----------



## Knobbes (1. Januar 2004)

Ich würde die Schnur  ca. 1 Woche vorm Einsatz drauf machen, da sich wie vom Franky schon genannt Perücken bilden.


----------



## arno (1. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Tja, das mit dem Tüddel kann ich bestätigen, das hatte ich gestern Nachmittag mit neuer Schnur!!!


----------



## arno (1. Januar 2004)

Albatros!
Die Cleveland, hat die einen großen Endring?
Ich habe an meiner Spinnrute den Spitzenring gegen einen größeren ausgetauscht, weil ich meine das ich damit weiter werfen kann!
Wegen weniger Reibung!
Aber ich denke sowieso das die Cleveland dieses hat!!!
Habe auch daran Interesse sie zu erwerben!


----------



## arno (1. Januar 2004)

Ich reinige meine Angelsachen immer dann, wenn ich meine , sie habens nötig!!!
Warmes Wasser in der Dusche für Ruten und Rollen und dann mit Lebensmittel für die Spulenachse.
Da sind keine Säuren oder irgendwas Chemisches drinn!
Und dann noch:
Als letzens das HH-Treffen Platfischangeln war, habe ich meine Ruten und Rollen zu Haus auch nochmal in in die Dusche gestellt!
Wer weis was da so alles im Wasser ist!!


----------



## master of fish (11. Februar 2004)

*master of fish*

Auf keinen fall fett verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  master of fish


----------



## master of fish (11. Februar 2004)

Ich mag Meeresfischen nicht


----------



## master of fish (11. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute kann ein Profi mir sagen mit was ich meine Rollen pflegen soll?                                            tschau master of fish


----------



## master of fish (11. Februar 2004)

shit


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Februar 2004)

Auf keinen Fall mit Shit!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Februar 2004)

Warum nicht, dann werden sie garantiert nicht mehr geklaut 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## chris_berlin (25. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

hi leute, vielleicht kann mir hier noch jemand helfen 
hab von meiner shimano exage mal den rollenbügel abgeschraubt, weil der nich mehr so sauber umzuklappen war. entwegen kamen mir teile die ich so noch nie  gesehen hab. 
gibts hier jemanden der sich mit dem aufbau der gelenke von rollenbügeln auskennt? 
insbesondere handelt es sich um eine feder und ein kleines plastikteil, deren platz ich noch nicht 100%tig wieder rekonstruiert hab.

grüße 
chris


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

Sach mal genauen Typ,
zieh Dir hier die richtige Zeichnung nach Typ rein,
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/global/techdocs/browse.jsp
und versuche mal die Teile mit der Nr. zu identifizieren.


----------



## chris_berlin (25. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/EXG1000FA_v1_m56577569830555983.pdf 
ist meiner meinung nach das korrekte pdf file dazu. es handelt sich dabei um 

RD 9365 - Bail Spring Guide und
RD 9366 - Bail Spring
 
weiß nicht genau wie die eingebaut sein müssen, damit ich den rollenbügel wieder korrekt festgeschraubt bekomm 

gruß chris


----------



## chris_berlin (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

kann mir denn dazu jemand was sagen? 
vllt. wie das genau aussehen sollte beim zusammenbauen?

danke im voraus 

gruß chris


----------



## Terraxx (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

So ich will den Fred mal wieder hochholen, ist ja jetzt wieder Zeit, RurRolle zu pflegen 
Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Rute auch mit Kerzenwachs einwachsen kann, stimmt das?
Also bringt das was, bzw. machts sich das sogar negativ bemerksam auf die Rute? Und habt ihr irgendwelche Haushaltsmittel, die nicht so teuer sind, wie dieses ganze Pflegezeug?


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

Ich hab immer gedacht dass das Kerzenwachs für die Zapfenverbindung und nicht für die komplette Rute. Das Kerzenwachs verhindert ein verrutschen der Verbindung.


----------



## Terraxx (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab immer gedacht dass das Kerzenwachs für die Zapfenverbindung und nicht für die komplette Rute. Das Kerzenwachs verhindert ein verrutschen der Verbindung.


Aso ja  das kann natürlich auch sein...
hat dann jmd. noch ein paar Tipps?
Also irgendwelche Haushaltsmittel oder so?


----------



## martin31282 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

Wo sitzen bei Stationärrollen (Heckbremse)die Bremse nicht das ich sie beim einfetten mit mache glaube das wäre nicht gut .Kann man Multis eigentlich einfetten?


----------



## Hollywood (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ruten u. Rollenpflege*

Hat jemand mal dow 33 probiert? Habe das immer für meine Paintballmarkierer verwendet (fürs Innenleben).


----------

